# Nice Brown Trout today (pic)



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm still rather new to fly fishing - mostly just catching bluegill and other panfish. Today I finally had the discipline to only take my fly gear to target trout. I was rewarded for the effort with my first ever trout on the fly rod, a real nice female Brown Trout at 20". Kinda cool that it was caught on a 'fly' liquidsoap had just sent me the previous day. The trout/steelhead fishing has been excellent lately but this fish will always stand out for being my first on the fly! Fish was released after a few pics...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Excellent fish!
That truely is one to remeber!


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

VERY nice fish!

Any pointers for the rest of us you wish to share? What body of water? I'm curious about the fly...


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm really not good enough to give pointers... the fly was basically a hair jig that I was fishing like a streamer... just stripping line to make it look like a fish or crayfish. Prolly not the most textbook manuever but it ended up being effective.

All I will say was the fish was taken from public water (not a private trout club or pay to fish place), but I'm not going to say anything else about location. Too many folks keepn' fish.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Awesome catch!

jm


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

thats a great brown for ohio---hope all your future browns are bigger than that!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice brown. were u targeting steelies. that would be cool targeting a steelies and getting an even rarer type of fish from the water


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the additional comments... 3rd Ohio Brown Trout this year 20" or better for me... but first trout of any type on the fly.

peple, I was truly going for trout not steelies - this 20" fish gave me plenty of fits on the 4 wt. - I have a brand new 7 wt. I haven't ever fished with yet, but that will be the rod I use for the steel. I hope to try it out this week with that holiday time off from work! (Thurs - Fri)


----------



## shestamps2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish. I think the fly has bitten you.  Catching a fish like that on a fly rod is addicting, isn't it? Now the offer is still open to use my stuff to make your own fly and get even more caught!  
Rick


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't worry Rick, I will be taking you up on your offer!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

nice fish.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

What a beautiful fish. Congratulations!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I think that's a silver speckled trout(SST. I don't know what I like better the fish or your reel. Congrats! A lil beginners luck never hurt. Now you owe liquid bigtime!


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice fish taken on the long rod CW. Did you build that rod? The handle looks like some of the custom work i've had done on a few of mine


----------

